# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم الــشفــرات والمفاتـيح  ما هو VPS ؟ و ما هي استخداماته ؟

## TIGER_GSM

**    * * *السـلام علــيـكـم و رحمـة الله تعـالى و بــركـاتـه ..**الحمـد لله وحده نحمده و نشكره و نستعـينه و نستـغفره و نعـود بالله** مـن شـرور أنـفسنا و من سيـئات أعمالنا .. من يـهده الله فلا مظل لـه و مـن يظـلل فلن تـجد له ولياً مرشدا ..و أشـهد أن إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له و أن محــمداً عبده و رسـوله صــلى الله عليه و سلم* * و على آله و صحبه أجمعين و من تبعهم بإحسـان إلى يوم الدين ..ربنا لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الخبير ..**
 ربـنـا لا فــهم لـنا إلا ما فهــمتنا إنــك أنـت الجــواد الـكـريـم .**ربـي اشرح لي صــدري و يســر لي أمــري و احــلل عقــدة من لســاني يفقــهوا قــولي .. أما بعد ...**        ما هو VPS ؟ و ما هي استخداماته ؟                VPS اختصارا Virtual Private Server   هو مصطلح يعني جهاز افتراضي خاص.    و هو عبارة عن جهاز و همي داخل جهاز حقيقي بموارد يستطيع ان يعدلها مزودو الخدمة    من CPU - RAM - DISK SIZE - BANDWITH ....   حيث يقوم مزودو خدمات الاستضافة باسنعمال تقنيات مختلفة   لعمل التقسيم الوهمي Virtualization للسيرفر الرئيسي الذي يطلق عليه النود Node نذكر أبرزها:   OpenVZ, Xen, KVM      و لعل أبرز التقسيمات المتداولة هو OpenVZ نظرا لسعر السيرفرات المنخفض   كل سيرفر VPS مستقل عن السيرفرات الأخرى و تستطيع تثيبت ما تريد من برامج    عمل تشغيل او ايقاف اعادة تشغيل و حتى اعادة تثبيت نظام التشغيل   بدون ان تتأثر السيرفرات الأخرى المتواجدة على نفس النود.   وهو في كثير من النواحي يعادل وظيفية حاسوب حقيقي منفصل   و كما أشرنا سابقا فالاقبال على هذه الخدمة راجع بالفائدة الى المستضيف    تخيل عدد الأجهزة التي يجب عليه توفيرها لعمل استضافة سيرفرات حقيقية   و كذلك الزبون من ناحية السعر مقارنة بتأجير سيرفر كامل Dedicated Server.          ما هي استخدامات ال VPS ؟   استخدامات ال VPS كثيرة نذكر أبرزها :    1. عمل استضافة لمواقع ( يفضل اتقان اساليب الحمابة و طلب خدمة مدفوعة لكي يتم تركيب و حماية سيرفرك ).   2. عمل سيرفرات الشيرنج و IPTV ( يفضل لخدمة IPTV سيرفر Dedicated Server للاستهلاك الكبير لموارد السيرفر ).   3. عمل سيرفرات لمحتلف الألعاب ....   4. استعمالات الهاكرز في هجومات السبام Spam و هجومات حجب الخدمة DDOS ATTACKS.   5. عمل Cloud Server الخدمة السحابية لتخزين الملفات .            ملاحظة:   لا يجب الخلط بين VPS و VDS   VDS: Virtual Dedicated Server  هو سيرفر كامل يتم تقسيمه الى سيرفرات VPS   و كذلك هناك فرق بين VPS و VPN   VPN: Virtual Private Network هي شبكة افتراضية تستطيع من خلالها    الولوج الى الانترنت و تستطبع تحويل سيرفر VPS الى سيرفر VPN  * *عبر OpenVPN* **

----------

